# Keep popping Headlight Bulbs on Signature Pro



## Tall Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Got a 24" Simplicity Signature Pro Snowblower with the Heated Grips, Electric Chute Rotation, and Headlight.

Last year, towards the end of the season, the Headlight Bulb burned out. Replaced it with another bulb, but the first time I went to use the Snowblower, the bulb popped again.

Just figured I got a bad bulb, bought another one and bought a "Long Life" bulb because I figured the vibration might have something to do with the bulbs popping. Started the Blower and the light worked, so I figured I had the problem solved.

First time I used the Blower this season, the bulb popped again, and I could smell a faint burning smell. It crossed my mind that the bulb might be getting too much voltage, but the other electrical things (Heated Grips and Chute Rotation) were working fine.

Just to be sure, I put a voltmeter on the connections for the bulb to check voltage. No wonder the poor little bulb kept popping, it was getting about 52 volts! Still don't understand why the other electrical items didn't blow, I guess they can take the extra voltage better than the bulb can.

Have a new Voltage Regulator on order to the tune of $50.00 

Hopefully that solves the problem, will find out Friday


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Regulator*

Welcome.

Being you bought that machine not that long ago, is that covered by a warranty? Crappy when things go bad that way but good that you found it now rather than later.


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd the same thing happen on nearly the same model machine (mines a bit older). I've been so busy trying to find a cab and make the "Universal" one work I haven't even started diddling with the light.
A dead light was the least of my issues with this machine.

Thanks for the smarts though, I appreciate your being kind enough to share 'em
I'll be on it this weekend - outside - at 25deg grrrrr


----------



## Tall Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Being you bought that machine not that long ago, is that covered by a warranty? Crappy when things go bad that way but good that you found it now rather than later.


Wish it was still under warranty, but I bought it in 2007.


----------



## Tall Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Marcintosh said:


> I'd the same thing happen on nearly the same model machine (mines a bit older). I've been so busy trying to find a cab and make the "Universal" one work I haven't even started diddling with the light.
> A dead light was the least of my issues with this machine.
> 
> Thanks for the smarts though, I appreciate your being kind enough to share 'em
> I'll be on it this weekend - outside - at 25deg grrrrr


Wonder if this was an issue with this machine?

I like it, and it's nice having all the electrical doo dads, but there are more things to go wrong. Guess we just have to take the good with the bad.

I wasn't so concerened with the light, but I was worried that all that extra voltage that the Regulator is kicking out would eventually fry the Heated Grips and the motor for the Chute rotation. And those would not be cheap repairs.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Temp*



Marcintosh said:


> I'll be on it this weekend - outside - at 25deg grrrrr


Could be worse, it was -14 here this morning and no snow to speak of. Can you say "frozen pipes"? I'm starting to see ads on the TV for companies that will come out and thaw out pipes for the first time.


----------



## Tall Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the new Voltage Regulator fixed the problem.

Just wish I would have figured it out before spending about $30.00 replacing bulbs


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

That sucks but glad to hear you got it fixed!


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

*So Just How Important is that V/R?*



Tall Dog said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the new Voltage Regulator fixed the problem.
> 
> Just wish I would have figured it out before spending about $30.00 replacing bulbs


I'm not really a electrical guy but I've been wondering, since I have *no* other electrical accessories (starter's 120v so no battery) on my SimpleCity blower and it's already blown the light bulb, how critical is it that I replace the voltage regulator? 
Assuming it's the V/R of course.
I don't run it much and since the light went I've been avoiding running it at all which will kill it quicker than anything.


----------



## Tall Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Marcintosh said:


> I'm not really a electrical guy but I've been wondering, since I have *no* other electrical accessories (starter's 120v so no battery) on my SimpleCity blower and it's already blown the light bulb, how critical is it that I replace the voltage regulator?
> Assuming it's the V/R of course.
> I don't run it much and since the light went I've been avoiding running it at all which will kill it quicker than anything.


My guess is, that in your case, the bulb just burned out. Probably just pop a new bulb in and you'll be fine. To be sure, if you can get hold of a DC voltage tester, start the blower and test the voltage at the Bulb contacts. Should be somewhere in the range of 12-14 volts.

I was concerned about the extra voltage frying the Heated Grips and the Chute Rotator Motor. I could also smell a faint burning smell, but I'm not really sure where it was coming from.

If the Voltage Regulator is bad, I would replace it, all that extra voltage can't be good for the wires.


----------



## Nat28 (Sep 15, 2014)

Tall Dog said:


> Got a 24" Simplicity Signature Pro Snowblower with the Heated Grips, Electric Chute Rotation, and Headlight.
> 
> Last year, towards the end of the season, the Headlight Bulb burned out. Replaced it with another bulb, but the first time I went to use the Snowblower, the bulb popped again.
> 
> ...


Tall Dog, I have the same problem with a Simplicity P2132. The bulb burns out and the heated grips can become almost too hot to touch. Warranty aside, did you contact Simplicity about this issue? It seems it's almost a safety issue.

Would you mind explaining where you placed your voltage regulator? Which regulator did you get? Pictures would be great too.

Thanks.


----------



## Bfez (Feb 2, 2015)

Forums are so nice to have. Got a problem...search the forums. My blower was popping headlight bulbs too and noticed the grips get really hot now. Sounds like all I need is a voltage regulator.


----------

